

Financial Alchemy: David Einhorn’s “value” play for Apple - hodder
http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.ca/2013/02/financial-alchemy-david-einhorns-value.html

======
hodder
Aswath is getting pretty deep in the weeds of academic semantics here, but the
article is otherwise pretty solid.

